# كيفية التعامل مع



## م.أحمد عفيفي سلامة (1 أغسطس 2006)

*كيفية التعامل مع ملتقى المهندسين العرب: ا&#160*







أخواني الكرام, نظراً لوجود بعض الأعضاء الذين لا يعلمون كيفية التعامل مع بعض الأجزاء داخل المنتدى, لذلك سيتم عمل عدة مواضيع مستقلة لشرح كيفية التعامل مع ملتقى المهندسين العرب
والآن نتناول

كيفية الذهاب للملف الشخصي لأي عضو
الهدف من الذهاب إلى الملف الشخصي لأي عضو:
1- معرفة المواضيع المقدمة لهذا العضو
2- معرفة المشاركات التي قام بها هذا العضو
3- معرفة عدد المشاركات الخاصة به
4- مراسلة هذا العضو
هنالك عدة طرق للذهاب إلى الملف الشخصي لأي عضو
الطريقة الأولى من خلال الذهاب إلى مشاركات هذا العضو
وهذه مجموعة صور توضع كيفية الذهاب إلى الملف الشخصي الخاص به












الطريقة الثانية من خلال النقر على إسم العضو فقط, كما في الصورة التالية




ونحن في عون إخواننا دائماً
وتقبلوا خالص تحياتي :7:​


----------



## أحـمـد (2 أغسطس 2006)

جزاك الله خير أخوي على هذا الموضوع


----------

